# Einladung zur Rollenspielmesse FL:The Gathering!



## SylGa (18. August 2012)

"Ahh welch beschaulich Tag", seufzt Ihr, "Ein kühler Trunk, ein guter Blick aufs bunte Treiben dieser Stadt, nach getaner Pflicht.." - "VOOORSICHT" schrilles Geschrei unterbricht Euren selbstzufriedenen Monolog; kann man nicht mal ein paar Stunden Ruhe haben? Karren voller Kisten mit der Aufschrift Nachthafen, Wagenladungen voll Bauholz und Fuhrwerke mit Planen verdeckt, Ihr seid Euch nicht sicher ob sich dort herunter etwas beweget, bahnen sich mit dem Schreihals zu vorderst durch die Straßen der Stadt. Verwundert doch auch erzürnt über die Störung fahrt Ihr einen der laufenden Begleiter an: 
"Wisst Ihr nicht was sich gehört? Zu dieser Stund ein derartig Gebrüll?" - 
"Pht doch, das weiß ich wohl. Doch wisst Ihr was für Ärger ein Unfall bedeutet? Die Wachen, das Bestechungsgeld, die verloren Zeit... Da riskieren wir lieber ungemach durch gestörte Bürger! Unser Konvoi muss sicher und schnell nach Nachthafen." 

Nicht sicher ob Ihr gerade Beleidigt wurdet, überwiegt doch Eure Neugier, Nachthafen ist doch nur zum Mondfest ein belebter Ort. 
"Nachthafen? Was soll dort sein?" 
"Das wisst Ihr nicht?" 
Ihr werdet ungläubig angeschaut. 

"Wenn sich die Woche dem Ende neigt, dann kommt zur 7 Stunde nach dem Mittag zum Nachthafen. und werdet Zeuge eines Spektakels von dem Ihr noch lange Erzählen werdet. Kommt zur großen Forscherliga Messe! Geschichtenerzähler, Turnierkämpfe, Spiele, Gaukler, Händler, Theatergruppen und eine beeindruckende Tanzaufführung warten darauf Euch aufs beste zu Unterhalten!"

Euch wird noch ein Stück Papier in die Hand gedrückt, bevor Eurer Gesprächspartner der interessanten Karawane hinterher eilt. Die Buchstaben erkennt Ihr doch manche Worte machen keinen Sinn:

OOC:


> Forscherliga: The Gathering.
> Am Sonntag, dem 26.08 ab 19:00 Uhr findet auf dem Realm Forscherliga (Horde) eine Rollenspiel Messe statt. Jeder RP-Interessierte aber auch gerne RP-Anfänger und Neugierige ist eingeladen sich dieses komische RP mal anzusehen.
> 
> Taucht ein in die Welt voller Gaukler,  Händler, Glücksritter, Tänzern, Akrobaten, Gladiatoren! Genießt exotische Speisen, hört spannende Geschichten, erlebt großes Theater und bestaunt die beste Tanzshow die es je gab.
> ...


----------



## Schrottinator (18. August 2012)

Schade, hatte schon gedacht, dass das ne richtige Messe ist und kein Ingame-Event. Trotzdem wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß.


----------



## Vekthar (23. August 2012)

Scheint sich gut anzuhören. Das sollte man nicht verpassen.


----------



## Calinna (23. August 2012)

Klingt wirklich interessant. 
Wir haben am Wochenende Gildentreffen, aber wenn ich es zeitlich noch schaffe, werd ich mal vorbei schauen.

Viel Spaß, viele Teilnehmer und interessantes Spiel allen Teilnehmern


----------



## SylGa (28. August 2012)

So die Nachbereitung läuft, und die Messehomepage ist aktualisiert. Wers verpasst hat kann es noch mal alles nachlesen und anschauen. Viel Spaß!

-> http://fl-thegathering.tk/


----------

